# Couldn't get the 6 Plus today :( What should I do?



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I was naive to think that I could go to a Rogers store around 7:45am today to get the iPhone 6 Plus.

How is it where you guys live? It's funny, my mall here had at least 300 people lining up, yet the Rogers downstairs in the mall was fully stocked with iPhone 6's and had nobody lining up. 

But, Rogers told me that NO Rogers stores in this area (London) received the Plus, and that the Apple store only had 11 on hand (not including reserved) and obviously those 11 went to the first 11 people in the lineup.

So, I called Rogers instead. We are automatically redirected to "Rogers Private Support" as part of the business department and they were able to get me on a separate wait list at #385. No indication as to what that translates into for shipping times.

Do you guys think I'll have any luck, if I stay on top of it, calling Rogers stores in the area this week to try and get a 6 Plus as soon as they get a shipment in, and then cancelling my place in line?

It sucks because I already had arrangements to sell my iPhone 5 today with someone from Kijiji. So, so naive


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

You need to get a grip on reality. It's only a frigging phone. I am sure that there will be more.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

rondini said:


> you need to get a grip on reality. It's only a frigging phone. I am sure that there will be more.


+1000 !!!!


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I could say something along the line that... I have one.. I'd sell it to you for a profit.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

IllusionX said:


> I could say something along the line that... I have one.. I'd sell it to you for a profit.


You wouldn't be the only one Just go on look on Kijiji.

uPhone, feel free to pay the $1500 that some wing nuts are asking.

I am torn. Those people on Kijiji (to me at least) are like scalpers. I have no use for them. I refuse to pay a scalper and it should be illegal to resell a product like this on opening day/week for more then the MSRP (like the face value of a ticket)..

.... and yet at the same time, if you are willing to pay that much more because you have to have to first... well then you're an idiot and bravo to them. 

I guess my real issue with it is there are people who genuinely want the product but because someone has the ability to stand in line and buy three of them to turn profits is wrong and forcing that genuine person to wait or not get it without overpaying. Like scalpers some have somehow turned this into a Job. I mean they were even talking about this on the news. The number of people that bought them that have no intent of opening them, they are just going to resell them.

BReligion


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

If you can't order online, just get on the wait list like you have already done. I found the wait lists have moved more quickly than expected with past iphone purchases.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why do you _need_ a 6 Plus today? Just wait a few weeks.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah.. Just how I waited a few months before getting my 5s. I find it no biggie.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

rondini said:


> You need to get a grip on reality. It's only a frigging phone. I am sure that there will be more.


What's up your ass? This is a forum for Apple enthusiasts.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

rondini said:


> You need to get a grip on reality. It's only a frigging phone. I am sure that there will be more.


WOW, just realized this is coming from someone who spent 5 minutes hand crafting their signature to show off to the world how many Apple store's they've been too. Are you freaking kidding me? I think you're on my team bud.

Thanks everyone else for your input!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

uPhone said:


> WOW, just realized this is coming from someone who spent 5 minutes hand crafting their signature to show off to the world how many Apple store's they've been too. Are you freaking kidding me? I think you're on my team bud.


:clap::lmao:
Post of the month!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple's site had the phones available to order a week ago. That's how I got mine today, as did many others.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I had a similar story to uPhone. My regular store had no lineup, only a couple of customers, and an extensive inventory of iPhone 6. They never did, however, get ANY 6-plus phones. They ordered them, they just didn't get any. My desire to get the one I really want outshines my "need" to get a new one right now, so I put my name on their pre-order list, and I'm happy to wait.



HowEver said:


> Apple's site had the phones available to order a week ago. That's how I got mine today, as did many others.


I tried that. Those 6-plusses sold out, and went into a month of backorders within a few minutes. You were lucky.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

The Rogers Plus store at White Oaks Mall (London) also had no 6+ units when I was there around noon, infact they received no reservation units of either model by that time. They had plenty of walk in 6 units available though so I ended up grabbing a 64GB Space Grey 6. I have a reservation for the 6+ through Rogers that I've decided against getting, its currently IN PROGRESS awaiting shipment and will likely be there next week.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I was in line at 5:50AM at rideau this morning. About the 200th. I was expecting as we were told at about 6:30AM, that store staff would come down the list to "hand out" the digital reservation vouchers, at chichi point we could leave and come back later to get the phone once the fury died down. 3 hours later, and they still had not gotten anywhere my position in the line, so I left for work. I most likely could have gotten a 6+, but I would have been there past lunch.

I feel like going to get any model of the regular 6, playing with it for a while and returning it on day 14, just to mess around a bit with them like they did with us this morning


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Apple's online reservation is back up and running. Reserved an iPhone 6 Plus for tomorrow. Will get it before cancelling my online order with 3-4 week shipping time. Reservations start after midnight for that day. 

https://reserve.cdn-apple.com/CA/en_CA/reserve/iPhone/availability

Looks like iPhone 6 is in great quantity still, no gold iPhone 6 plus but most stores have silver and grey ones. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Dr_AL said:


> Apple's online reservation is back up and running. Reserved an iPhone 6 Plus for tomorrow. Will get it before cancelling my online order with 3-4 week shipping time. Reservations start after midnight for that day.
> 
> https://reserve.cdn-apple.com/CA/en_CA/reserve/iPhone/availability
> 
> ...


Actually, both Rideau and Bayshore have all colours and capacities of iPhone 6 available to reserve for today. It seems that the 6 Plus is only available in Space Gray. I managed to reserve one for the 5-6PM slot today. I wish they were open later though like Bayshore; it may be tight getting back in town in time for that time slot today.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

uPhone said:


> I was naive to think that I could go to a Rogers store around 7:45am today to get the iPhone 6 Plus.
> 
> How is it where you guys live? It's funny, my mall here had at least 300 people lining up, yet the Rogers downstairs in the mall was fully stocked with iPhone 6's and had nobody lining up.


Can anyone explain why people do this? I'm serious; I don't understand the idea of standing in line for hours to buy an electronic widget that you can easily get delivered to your home with a few weeks of patience.

Do people do it to re-sell the items quickly for profit? To sell their old widget quickly before there's a glut of them on eBay? Is it a physiological fear of being left out or of "spoilers" from other people talking about new features before personally discovering them? An ability of the new widget that is so lacking in the old widget that the old can't be used any longer?

Standing in line to buy something is what happens in countries where goods are truly in short supply or where inflation makes something cost more tomorrow than today. Why do people do this in North America?


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Good one.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Todd said:


> Standing in line to buy something is what happens in countries where goods are truly in short supply or where inflation makes something cost more tomorrow than today. Why do people do this in North America?


+1 

Only an idiot stands in line to give someone else their money.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> Apple's online reservation is back up and running. Reserved an iPhone 6 Plus for tomorrow. Will get it before cancelling my online order with 3-4 week shipping time. Reservations start after midnight for that day.
> 
> https://reserve.cdn-apple.com/CA/en_CA/reserve/iPhone/availability
> 
> ...


Just curious, when did you login to get the reservation? Looked now at about 10:30 local time and it's all gone. Do they come up around 7am eastern?


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thadley said:


> Just curious, when did you login to get the reservation? Looked now at about 10:30 local time and it's all gone. Do they come up around 7am eastern?


Not sure when they come in, I have been checking every day around midnight. Most places are sold out, and every place I have looked has the 6 plus sold out.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

uPhone said:


> WOW, just realized this is coming from someone who spent 5 minutes hand crafting their signature to show off to the world how many Apple store's they've been too. Are you freaking kidding me? I think you're on my team bud.
> 
> Thanks everyone else for your input!





Oakbridge said:


> :clap::lmao:
> Post of the month!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Bravo, Bravo!

All he is doing is asking a question about something he is excited about as were the 20 million other people.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

thadley said:


> Just curious, when did you login to get the reservation? Looked now at about 10:30 local time and it's all gone. Do they come up around 7am eastern?



Reservations for the next day are available at midnight. So if you are desperate then go on at 12:01 A.M., local time and see what is available. 

I went on right at 12:01 the day after the launch more for curiosity sake since I assumed the 6+ would still be sold out, which it wasn't to my surprise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Dr_AL said:


> Reservations for the next day are available at midnight. So if you are desperate then go on at 12:01 A.M., local time and see what is available.
> 
> I went on right at 12:01 the day after the launch more for curiosity sake since I assumed the 6+ would still be sold out, which it wasn't to my surprise.
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on your location. I have seen iPhone 6's available in London, ON but they are all sold out in Waterloo, both 6 and 6+. Same thing goes for what I looked at in the GTA.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

So uPhone, what have you decided to do? Try your luck each night to try to get a reservation at the Apple store or just wait it out for your reservation with Rogers to arrive?

My 6 Plus reservation with Rogers ended up arriving at the White Oaks Rogers Plus on Saturday and I just picked it up yesterday. So far I love the size!


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

heavyall said:


> +1
> 
> Only an idiot stands in line to give someone else their money.


I'm not calling them idiots, I'm just trying to understand why they do it.

I understand waiting line for tickets to a sports game or concert, since there's a limited supply and no second chances. But for things like a video game or mobile phone, when you can just wait for the postman to bring it to you, I want to know what's so important to make people line up for hours.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

uPhone said:


> WOW, just realized this is coming from someone who spent 5 minutes hand crafting their signature to show off to the world how many Apple store's they've been too. Are you freaking kidding me? I think you're on my team bud.
> 
> Thanks everyone else for your input!


burn. :lmao::lmao:


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Most of the people standing in line these days seem to be flippers.

It doesn't affect me directly, but people like that make me want to punch them in the face.. I dunno why.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

kloan said:


> Most of the people standing in line these days seem to be flippers.
> 
> It doesn't affect me directly, but people like that make me want to punch them in the face.. I dunno why.


Hey, that's what free market capitalism is about. The fact that there are so many lines just indicated that Apple isn't charging enough for the devices. Perhaps they need to charge an extra $500 per iPhone for launch and the subtract $100 from the price every week until it is back at MSRP. We'd see who is really willing to pay up to be the first on the block with a device, and demand would probably be more in line with supply.

Then again, I managed to get my 6+ through the reservation the day after launch, so I'm not too concerned


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

kloan said:


> Most of the people standing in line these days seem to be flippers.
> 
> It doesn't affect me directly, but people like that make me want to punch them in the face.. I dunno why.



Maybe that's why there were so many 80+ year old ladies waiting in line that couldn't (or wouldn't) speak English.

But the nauseating part was to hear them and many younger ladies interviewed, mostly of Asian decent, who said they didn't know why or what they were waiting in line for, and then later see so many leaving the Apple Store with four and six shopping bags full of new iPhones.

I guess the later transfers and payment followed - _*if*_ their asking price was met. Just Sickening and absurd!!


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

pm-r said:


> Maybe that's why there were so many 80+ year old ladies waiting in line that couldn't (or wouldn't) speak English.
> 
> But the nauseating part was to hear them and many younger ladies interviewed, mostly of Asian decent, who said they didn't know why or what they were waiting in line for, and then later see so many leaving the Apple Store with four and six shopping bags full of new iPhones.
> 
> I guess the later transfers and payment followed - _*if*_ their asking price was met. Just Sickening and absurd!!


I disagree. We're talking about a phone here, not the necessities of life. If there is money to be made, it's their prerogative to do so. It's a wonder Apple hasn't found a way to cash in on this first though.

I think the resale market has slowed a lot though. Here in Ottawa, there are many on kijiji for about $100 more than the in-store price. That mark-up is too low to be worth the hassle.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure there was a limit of 2 phones per person.




pm-r said:


> Maybe that's why there were so many 80+ year old ladies waiting in line that couldn't (or wouldn't) speak English.
> 
> But the nauseating part was to hear them and many younger ladies interviewed, mostly of Asian decent, who said they didn't know why or what they were waiting in line for, and then later see so many leaving the Apple Store with four and six shopping bags full of new iPhones.
> 
> I guess the later transfers and payment followed - _*if*_ their asking price was met. Just Sickening and absurd!!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a limit of 2 phones per person.



It seem that used to be Apple's policy but not always enforced it seems, especially in some of the US Apple Stores and the comments at:

iPhone 6 Creates Long Lines, A Different Demographic

Sleepless on 5th Avenue - iPhone 6 Buyers Appear to Be Trafficked Low-Wage Workers from New York's Chinatown | Heather White

Or by some of the photos and videos showing some customers leaving the Apple Stores with multiple white Apple Store shopping bags filled with white iPhone boxes.

The US Apple Store site says:
"Limit two iPhone 6 and two iPhone 6 Plus per customer." but I don't see the same at the Canadian site, but Apparently, the restriction is bypassed if one has a business account with Apple. And I guess one would have to contact them directly if that were the case, and I sure don't know how some companies would actually have a business account setup with Apple.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

HowEver said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a limit of 2 phones per person.


It's definitely not being enforced uniformly.


----------

